# What is the furthest you have ridden on a three speed?



## GarryG (3 Jan 2015)

Not sure where to post this, but intrigued to find out the sort of distances that people have ridden on a three speed?

Looking at training to do a ride on one in the summer, but not sure of a practical distance.

Garry


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Jan 2015)

200km on a 3 speed Brompton.


----------



## GarryG (3 Jan 2015)

Looking at doing one of the Sportive Lakes vintage rides in July on the Hercules Commuter, it currently has inverted bars, but I'll flip the back up the right way for that. 

The furthest route is 52 miles, hilly but not to steep I've been told. 

Really need to get out riding to build up to it as not been out much in the last 12 months. 

Anyone else fancy it?


----------



## Diggs (3 Jan 2015)

I did a few laps of Ride London.......(not my best picture ever)


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (3 Jan 2015)

Hi to GarryG. Back in the early 60's I rode from my home in West Vale, Kirkby to Queensferry,Clwyd and back in the same day on my 1937 Hetchins Vibrant Triangle track frame after it had been converted to road drop-outs. That was a distance of some 40+miles each way.
In those days one could ride through the Queensway Tunnel (old Mersey Tunnel) before 07:00hrs as I recall.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2015)

50 mile charity bike ride on my 3 speed Dawes kingpin when I was 14, about 200 years ago.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Jan 2015)

60 miles on a standard 3 speed Brompton.


----------



## palinurus (5 Jan 2015)

Only about 50 miles, but it wasn't the gears that limited the distance it was comfort- my Brompton really needed a better saddle.

Tommy Godwin used a 4-speed hub and he did some fair mileage. I'd wager a 3-speed would be good for half that at least.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2015)

Around 30 miles on a gas pipe special when a kid.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Around 30 miles on a gas pipe special when a kid.



About the same I rec, was it a drop bar conversion too, mine was repainted red to make it go faster.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> About the same I rec, was it a drop bar conversion too, mine was repainted red to make it go faster.


No, a sit-up and beg, but I recall many mates bikes as you describe! My first drop-bar bike was a gas-pipe 4 or 5 speed derailieur of unknown make ... in orange.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2015)

Would've been about 70 miles as a teenager, a trip out to a nearby airport and back to see the planes on my faithful olde Raleigh wayfarer.


----------



## Apollonius (5 Jan 2015)

I rode to Germany on a single fixed. But that was a while ago. Carrying camping gear too.


----------



## User10119 (5 Jan 2015)

My l'il sis did what was her longest ever ride at that point on what started as a 2annahalf (one was slipping) speed Kingpin in 2010. It was 1annahalf speed for the last 10 miles. A 35-odd mile night ride, including Comedy Off Road section across Skipwith common, that my then 8yo led out from York Rally which featured a fairly impressive halfway picnic at Uranus with bonus marshmallow toasting on a Kelly kettle using spare spokes, and which about 30 cyclists of various levels of ability and experience and with an entertaining assortment of bikes turned out for, which still makes me smile when I think about it. It's not all about the bike.

Mind, we were in the LBS within a week getting her a nice Trek hybrid, and a couple of weeks later her partner (for whom it had also been a personal best distance) was in there buying one himself to replace the slick-shod hardtail he'd used, and between them they now have 6 bikes (I think) and a range of brevet cards and medals ranging from the pink 50s to an LEL one...


----------



## Apollonius (5 Jan 2015)

Just to legitimise my ride to Germany (from Ipswich, back in 1968), my friend Richard who came with me was on a three-speed Triumph Palm Beach. We did 1300 miles in just under 3 weeks. I still remember the climb out of Metz, which I had to do twice as Richard got a puncture on the way up and wrote off his tube. I had to go back down to get a new one from the town. We lived almost entirely on bread and jam, as I recall. We probably had £50 between us!


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2015)

Can't remember exactly, but probably around 40 miles on a Raleigh Stowaway.


----------



## goody (6 Jan 2015)

Did LEJOG on a 3 speed in 2011 avg. 103 miles a day for 10 days. It was my only road bike at the time probably wouldn't do it again but only because I have other bikes to choose from.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Jan 2015)

Last time I rode a 3-speed was over 40 years ago, a Raleigh RSW16 I think. It had a little tartan top box on the back and I'd be sent to the chippy or the Chinese (2 miles away) on it.
Great memories!







GC


----------



## Profpointy (6 Jan 2015)

About 46 very hilly miles with all my gear for a weekend away with caving kit, which included two lamps - which in those days weight 6lbs each. Mind you it was only a single speed by the end of the trip, so perhaps doesn't count ! I pushed it up quite a few hills too. Cardiff to Penwyllt in the Swansea valley, up the A470 too - though bikes are no longer allowed on it for some reason !


----------



## derrick (6 Jan 2015)

End of last summer i did a 10 mile TT, After my rear shifter broke, i only had the use of the front derallier, and was only a couple of minutes of my previous time.


----------



## GarryG (6 Jan 2015)

Thanks guys for all your comments, think I best get some practise in, just need to decide which distance to do think the shortest is 14 miles and the longest 52 miles.

Going to do it on this which I am just finishing, unless I end up with another before July...


----------



## Tigerbiten (6 Jan 2015)

About 40 miles.
The back cable to the derailleur snapped so was left with the front triple.
Luckily it defaulted low so I was still able to keep going.
But when your three gears are 28"-21"-12.5" you don't need to go fast before you spin out.
It was a long day ..........


----------



## voyager (7 Jan 2015)

Long ago in a different universe a 3 speed was often used in place of a single fixed for up to 24 hour time trial events , My 86 year old neighbour rode 200 plus mile 12 hour time trials using one in his twenties . 

There are 2 limiting factors with a SA 3 speed 
First is your own fitness and the second is how you sort out the gearing with a 25%/ 33% difference in gears from second gear the main problem is selecting the middle gear to become a ridable gear by changing sprockets to suit ,then you have a high that is too high for much except going downhill and a bottom gear that is just too high to be usable , If the top gear is made as the ridable gear you have two usable gears for when the going get tough ,

There were some narrow ratio 3 speeds that are better suited to normal riding ( NOT THE normal AW ) take a look at Sheldon Browns site for more information that might help choose the right combination 

regards emma


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2015)

74 miles on a 70s gas-pipe road frame that I converted to 3 speed.
63 miles on a sit up and beg roadster.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Jan 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Can't remember exactly, but probably around 40 miles on a Raleigh Stowaway.



respect !.

I had one of those - it was hard work cycling round the park. I upgraded to what I would now consider a ropey pub bike - and it was a big upgrade too


----------



## KneesUp (8 Jan 2015)

I used to ride "around the block" on my 3-speed Raleigh Commando (a 10% smaller Raleigh 20, with a seat likke a Chopper) after school. I used to get in about 30 laps between school and tea, which is about 12 miles it turns out.

No doubt I'd be playing computer games instead now


----------



## cisamcgu (8 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE="TheCyclingRooster, post: 3456580, member: 6240"
In those days one could ride through the Queensway Tunnel (old Mersey Tunnel) before 07:00hrs as I recall.[/QUOTE]

Mersey Tunnel regs (Current)

Bicycles:
Through the Queensway Tunnel, they are not allowed between the hours of 6:00am to 8:00pm, Monday to Friday, 7:00am to 8:00pm on Saturday and 8:00am to 9:00pm on Sunday


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jan 2015)

Profpointy said:


> respect !.
> 
> I had one of those - it was hard work cycling round the park. I upgraded to what I would now consider a ropey pub bike - and it was a big upgrade too


And it was hilly too! I was probably about 13 and cycled to Abinger Hammer as part of where I was going. I can remember my house keys falling out of my pocket on a downhill, braking, and then un-braking rather quickly as I nearly went over the handlebars. I had a long walk back uphill to find them.


----------



## Bodhbh (8 Jan 2015)

I think it's more about what hills you're gonna encounter on the route than the distance per se. I do the 20mile round trip commute on my Raleigh 20 around once a week, but there's already a couple of hills that give me greif and that puts me off longer rides round here where they're may be many more. Otherwise I see no reason not to do double or triple on it (famous last words). I'd find some hills to ride on it of similar toughness to what you're liable to encounter and see how you get on.


----------



## tyred (9 Jan 2015)

I really intend a 3 little tour on a 3 speed this year.


----------



## tommaguzzi (13 Jan 2015)

In the early 1970s when I was 15 i rode with 2 friends to chapel St leonards on the east coast from Sheffield for about 90 miles each way on a sturmy archer 3speed equiped Hurcules. Parents let their kids do that sort of thing in those days. My mates had the luxury of 5 derailers but it didn't seem to help them much. We camped on the sand dunes illegally for two nights to save money and rode home bank holiday Monday. It took about 11 hours each way and I remember being completly knackered climbing the final hill to our house.
Top gear started slipping after that , I think some sand might have got in the gear hub.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Jan 2015)

I've ridden 22 miles on a '68 3 speed thing with rod brakes and a lot of rust.
And I've done a 10 day tour on a Brompton, but that had 6 gears. Not that the top 2 were any use to me...


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jan 2015)

As a lad of 10 I rode my Raliegh Grifter from Chirk station to the end of the Ceiriog Valley, probably about 17 miles.
It's a wonder I ever got on a bike again!


----------



## mjr (21 Jan 2015)

I think I rode about 50 miles on one last year but nothing too steep on that route. It's now in bits while I refurbish it but should be back together soon.

Does anyone else hear ticking when they stop? I've bought a little mini music player to avoid that happening again!


----------



## voyager (21 Jan 2015)

Mr H Green did 839 miles in under 3 days LEJoG

http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/files/view-828.pdf

107 years ago in July 1908 

In a time when men were men, and Bicycles were made of STEEL

regards emma


----------



## Ian H (21 Jan 2015)

To be fair, the number and type of gears is not of huge importance. The frame and wheels make the real difference. Some of the mileages claimed upthread on proper silly bikes are impressive, three-speed or whatever.


----------



## Saluki (21 Jan 2015)

I used to ride from Thorpe St Andrew, just outside Norwich, to Great Yarmouth quite regularly in the summer hols. Obviously back again for tea. Sometimes I used to ride to Happisburgh or to Sea Palling for a day out too.
I had a much loathed Raleigh Twenty 3 speed.


----------



## vernon (25 Jan 2015)

I did a 110 mile round trip from Darlington to Pickering traction engine rally back in 1974 when I was in my teens on a Sun three speed derailleur racing bike. I had to get off and push the bike up Sutton Bank and the long drag from Helmsley to Sutton Bank on the return leg was a royal pain. I could barely walk for three days afterwards. My longest ride prior to the Pickering ride was a modest 24 miles to Richmond, N. Yorks. and back from Darlington.


----------



## paddypete (29 Jan 2015)

50 miles on a chopper,over the campsie hills,2 off the easyist gears did not work,but i was young and dumb


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2015)

I did Wallasey to Anglesey on my 3 speed Triumph Palm Beach.....approx 110 miles. I Did that in the one day but then continued all around north Wales for the next 4 days. Slept in barns ot wherever I could.
But that was in 1961 and I was 16 at the time


----------



## tyred (8 Mar 2015)

Didn't get around to the tour yet but managed a lovely ~45 mile day ride today which is actually my longest ride of the year to date. Not a huge distance but some tough climbs and fark was it windy.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/sets/72157651249247975/


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 Mar 2015)

Lovely pics @tyred!


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Lovely pics @tyred!



Thank you


----------



## User42423 (27 Mar 2015)

GarryG said:


> Not sure where to post this, but intrigued to find out the sort of distances that people have ridden on a three speed?
> 
> Looking at training to do a ride on one in the summer, but not sure of a practical distance.
> 
> Garry



Hi Garry. In 2010 I cycled from London to Brighton on a circa 1910 Sparkbrook gents roadster (with a friend on Penny Farthing). 63 miles in eight hours. NEVER AGAIN ON A THREE SPEED. I Always do it on fixed wheel now, much easier!!!.


----------



## mjr (27 Mar 2015)

Didn't you have the same gear as your fixed available, @User42423, or is it a joke? :-/


----------



## raleighnut (27 Mar 2015)

In the 70s I'd regularly ride down to Narborough to meet up with the Sutton twins and then we'd go off for the day and cover 40-50 miles (me on my 3 speed and them on racing bikes)
Later on I used to nick borrow my Cousins Carlton and then I could leave em for dead.  Good for training on those heavy old bikes.


----------



## User42423 (27 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Didn't you have the same gear as your fixed available, @User42423, or is it a joke? :-/



No, certainly not a joke. Quite serious!. In some cases, fixed gear is easier to use than multiple free-wheel.


----------



## Mark Lawless (14 Jul 2015)

Interesting thread.

I had myself convinced that I rode three speeds for miles when I was a kid, but actually, while I did go everywhere on my bike, it was never that far. Secondary school was in a town six miles away and that being the case, a lot of my pals lived there, so the bike was handy for visiting them and messing about - going fishing, exploring the local mines (lots of punctures) etc, but never any great distance. I had the ten speed Stratos less than a month, when I was off on holidays a good 60 miles away.

Maybe I'll venture out once I get this Grifter sorted - but I'm 34 years older and weigh about twice as much now, so that might not go too well!!


----------



## Cumisky (10 May 2016)

I did 50 on my Vindec Atlantic last week across a range of surfaces ranging from cobble through to forest track, with everything in between and found it remarkably comfortable and no more tiring than on my geared bikes.
I also recently did 100 on a single speed mtb with some serious climbs on the route.
I'm not fit, fast or young, far from it, but I do believe that a large part of a distance challenge is mental, if you think you can do it, your legs will go along fro the ride, even if they do complain occasionally.


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Jun 2016)

My longest ride was 106 miles solo, 15.9 mph/average. All pretty flat with no stops ridden on my old heavy steel Enic Pordoi winter bike. The bike was an eBay buy for £126 but is a bit big (advertised as a 54cm but actually 56cm).

*** Oops wrong thread!, my bike has 16 gears!


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Around 30 miles on a gas pipe special when a kid.



Have you recently beaten that record?


----------



## mjr (10 Jun 2016)

300 miles Ipswich-Harwich-Noordwijkhout-Soest-Dordrecht-Hoek van Holland-Bury St Eds just over a month ago. OK, quite long breaks in that, but still a three speed tour... Dutchie went Dutch!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jun 2016)

CarlP said:


> Have you recently beaten that record?


Yes!

36 miles on a BSA folding shopper. Next week ... 54 miles!


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yes!
> 
> 36 miles on a BSA folding shopper. Next week ... 54 miles!



Where you going?


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jun 2016)

London to 


CarlP said:


> Where you going?


L2B!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jun 2016)

London to 


CarlP said:


> Where you going?


L2B!


----------



## Shiner-W (20 May 2018)

As a teenager did Harpenden to Brighton return in a day several times on a Higgins Ultralight Track Bike with a S/A three speed hub. It had wooden rims and Tubs so was quite quick. Also rode to Lyme Regis to get to the Scouts Camp. Have Great memories of sleeping in a Bus Shelter in the pouring rain.


----------

